# Ksvs



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Any memories? Any use?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

My last ship was GMOH. I was there at the 1967 Arab-Israeli war so spent long passages at sea going round the Cape. I enjoyed my last few months at sea on it.

David

+


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

My only recollection of anything useful on the sked was relaying an msg to New York for one of the Panamanian flagged vessels. Couldn't communicate with the vessel after that so sent a SVC to VWB with the QSL. The ship was crew changing in Bombay. Other than that it was just a case of "from/to" exchanges with other ships. Was with Mobil a couple of years.


----------

